# Crappy Campus Converters



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Better late than never Ron...
This ones being replaced by 2 smaller ones this summer...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Speaks for itself...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh my!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Oh my!


Oh yeah...how about the custom leak catcher? :laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

So maintanance men are more of a traffic cop? We won't fix the problem, but we'll spend a nice part of the budget re- directing it.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> So maintanance men are more of a traffic cop? We won't fix the problem, but we'll spend a nice part of the budget re- directing it.


Pretty much sums it up...That leaking control valve has been re-packed a few times over the years. It belongs to the automated hvac guys. It's finally getting taken out when the new converters go in....


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Just wow, but thanks for showing.

This was on a campus?

Ours never get to that condition.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Ron said:


> Just wow, but thanks for showing.
> 
> This was on a campus?
> 
> Ours never get to that condition.


Yes, major university. These are the worst 2. Most are in really good shape.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like the boiler guys will be busy during the summer break.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

My back hurts from looking at the pictures.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ur back hurts any ways. HEY DID U HEAR ME??? Ur back hurts any ways !!!


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> My back hurts from looking at the pictures.


Hey Rjb your PM box is full could not hit you back.


----------

